# Thinking of moving, info if possible



## Ben_h (May 5, 2012)

Hi there, i was wondering if anyone would be able to give me some insight on moving to spain.

I'll be honest i haven't thought of a location yet as i don't know where to look.
I currently own a bar in england and want to move to spain and open up a bar there, as well as a hair dressers salon.

The main thing i need advice with is i have a 3 year old daughter and want her to attend school, but i don't know any information about the schools etc, whether there are english schools or would she attend a spanish one.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ben_h said:


> Hi there, i was wondering if anyone would be able to give me some insight on moving to spain.
> 
> I'll be honest i haven't thought of a location yet as i don't know where to look.
> I currently own a bar in england and want to move to spain and open up a bar there, as well as a hair dressers salon.
> ...




I don't mean to be rude, but I'm going to be very honest and blunt.


If you have lots of money, then opening a bar is the best way to lose it. Hairdressing is probably the second best way.

If you don't have much in the way of savings, then now is NOT the time to come to Spain and work (IMHO).

There are English schools (and/or international ones) but why would you consider them over a Spanish school if you are moving over here permanently?


----------



## Ben_h (May 5, 2012)

Hello mate thanks for the reply. Thanks for the honesty which is what I need. As I'm just looking at the moment and just trying to get ideas before any decision is made fully. 

But atleast I know now. The only reason for those 2 idea is that's the careers that we know, and just want to move and get out of England lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ben_h said:


> Hello mate thanks for the reply. Thanks for the honesty which is what I need. As I'm just looking at the moment and just trying to get ideas before any decision is made fully.
> 
> But atleast I know now. The only reason for those 2 idea is that's the careers that we know, and just want to move and get out of England lol


right now, much as I love Spain, it's probably just about the worst place to head to


just have a look at the recent posts on the 'economy & employment' sticky thread above & you'll see why


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hello Ben, If you have to work i.e. renting a bar/restaurant and a hairdressing business dont even think of going to Spain. The country is in recession and that is the least of its problems. The banks situation is Spain is terminal and an EU bailout is on the cards for quite some time now. The thing is the EU cannot afford to bail out Spain (I havent even mentioned Italy yet). I know several people who rented bars in Spain and predicted they were going to change the face of drinking in Spain; all of them are back in the UK at the moment, some having left bad debts.

Now might be a good time to see what you can do with your business in the UK in investment terms. Dont come to Spain unless you are retired or on holidays.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ben_h said:


> Hello mate thanks for the reply. Thanks for the honesty which is what I need. As I'm just looking at the moment and just trying to get ideas before any decision is made fully.
> 
> But atleast I know now. The only reason for those 2 idea is that's the careers that we know, and just want to move and get out of England lol


I know the weather is bad in England right now but it's not that good today in Spain. And there are very many other factors to consider when contemplating a move.

First and most important: unemployment in Spain is more than three times that in the UK and on the Costa del Sol is above 34%. 
Secondly: many British immigrants (including lots of bar owners!) have gone back to the UK as they can no longer afford to live here. Many more would like to go but are trapped with homes they cannot sell. 
Thirdly: I'm assuming you speak no Spanish (forgive me if I'm wrong). So your clientele would be largely restricted to the dwindling band of British immigrants and there are already many hairdressers competing for that shrinking client base.
Fourthly: there are literally thousands of bars for sale/rent here and many hairdressers struggling to make a living.
Lastly: you don't realise how comparatively cushioned life in the UK is until you leave it. In Spain there is no welfare system as in the UK, no Housing Benefit, Child Benefit, tax credits and so on. These benefits are not exportable - you lose them when you cease to reside in the UK. You will not qualify for free health care until you have got a job and paid into the system.
The only people who can live comfortably in Spain at this time are people with secure, well-paid jobs, people who have established businesses in Spain or which they can run from Spain or retired people with good incomes.

It's likely to stay that way for many years to come.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

> *Lastly: you don't realise how comparatively cushioned life in the UK is until you leave it.*


This! A thousand times over!

There are so many "I want to escape from the UK" posts lately. Why in the name of god would you do that? People need to realise that life in the UK is the easiest and most secure anywhere in Europe. People complain about the "nanny state", but don't realise that this nanny state is looking after its residents. I'd prefer it anyday over the harsh life in Spain!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

> *Lastly: you don't realise how comparatively cushioned life in the UK is until you leave it.*


.... and another thousand times. We moved back to the UK six months ago, I hate it, BUT, the UK is a safe place, its orderly, its PC and there are safety nets in place. The rules and regulations are pretty much adhered to and that nanny state will always do what "nanny" does - look after you!

I'm no fan of the UK, since I've been back I'm horrified at what I see around me. Spain on the other hand has the weather and the "carefree", relaxed attitude, but you are on your own, the rules are complicated and time consuming, especially if you dont speak the language or understand them and if you fall or fail, no one will care or help you. Spains crisis is far worse than it is in the UK. So if you have work, a home, a family then stay put for the foreseeable future would be my advise.

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are some successful and well established hair salons here in Nerja but quite few have failed as well. I am no fan of hair salons because I don't have enough left to justify a visit, but my OH has loads of the stuff and visits regularly. Same for bars but here in Nerja most of them have been here for years, know the system and do quite well. New bars and salons would require lots of very hard work (which, as you are already a bar owner you won't have any issues with) considerably more in the way of luck and if you do decide to pop over The VERY BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!


----------

